# Matching flex across your kit, what is the standard



## stikman33 (Jan 10, 2022)

Hey guys, considering new boots this year. I currently have 2017 model K2 Maysis boots in 12, and they are honestly a little big. I get pain in my right foot mainly, little in my left (goofy primarily, but ride switch, sometimes to have less pain) settings lately have been +6, +18, on pow days I will go more +0, +21 but again, more switch and park lately so have more duck. In these boots I do get a little heel lift, and I feel like I have to crank them down a bit to not get heel lift, but them my feet start killing me in the mid foot section. They don't grip my whole foot, ie. probably too big.

I have a 2021 Jones Mountain Twin in 159W I'm a 195-200 lb guy, 6'. I have 2022 Nitro Team bindings.

What flex/style of boot should I look at? My go to is faster riding and carving groomers, but I've been enjoying park and the whole mountain, so something in the mid range maybe slightly stiffer would be great! I found some Salomon Launch SJ Boa boots locally that a guy used a few times in 11.5 for a great dea., but everything I read says they are more freestyle, or serious beginner/intermediate all mountain. I am easily in the advanced all mountain category, and more intermediate park.

Thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Always look for less pain. If the boots fit well, have enough padding and a good sole, you struck gold.


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

I’d check your mondo point sizing to check not only your boot length but your width as well, I found I could go down a full size from my former 12s once I went wide

I’d also recommend getting custom footbeds, if you are having mid arch pain that makes me think lack of support for your arch which is common given the hot garbage most boot makers put in for footbeds, my best riding upgrade for getting rid of foot pain outside of mondo sizing

Finally I really like my K2 thraxis they have a 3rd boa which is connected to a internal ankle cuff which locks my heel down in the boot. Excellent for midday retightening


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

stikman33 said:


> Hey guys, considering new boots this year. I currently have 2017 model K2 Maysis boots in 12, and they are honestly a little big. I get pain in my right foot mainly, little in my left (goofy primarily, but ride switch, sometimes to have less pain) settings lately have been +6, +18, on pow days I will go more +0, +21 but again, more switch and park lately so have more duck. In these boots I do get a little heel lift, and I feel like I have to crank them down a bit to not get heel lift, but them my feet start killing me in the mid foot section. They don't grip my whole foot, ie. probably too big.
> 
> I have a 2021 Jones Mountain Twin in 159W I'm a 195-200 lb guy, 6'. I have 2022 Nitro Team bindings.
> 
> ...


Definitely measure your feet.

Here's my experience - boots that fit properly feel more responsive and stiff than a much stiffer boot that's too large. Years ago I tried on a size 11 ThirtyTwo TM-2 and while it was very comfortable in the shop, it felt really, really soft despite the 7/10 stiffness rating. So I passed on those. Fast-forward a few years and I measured my feet, got some TM-2's in my mondo size (28, or US10) and all of a sudden the 7/10 stiffness made complete sense. If the boots are too large there will be all kinds of room in them that allow the boot shell to flex since it's much easier to deform the shell if there's no resistance from your foot inside.

Once I found the proper fit for my feet, boot stiffness became much less important. My favorite boots now are 32 TM-3's with the extra stiffeners removed, so they're about a 5/10 flex. Because of the fit, they work everywhere.

There is a certain very locked in and precise feel you get with very stiff boots that also fit well, but like extreme double-positive angles I typically enjoy that for an hour or so before I want to have more flexibility to do something other than carve as hard as possible. I do have some very stiff boots for that style of riding and honestly, I haven't put them on this year.


----------



## stikman33 (Jan 10, 2022)

Ok, so measured my feet based on the methods described above and it puts me right at a 10.5-11 boot, which makes sense at the "typically a size less" mantra.

I went skiiing once last season to help teach my kids (I grew up/learned skiing until I was 20 before I bought a board) and I borrowed my brother-in-laws stuff and he wears a 10.5 ski boot. I made it through the day just fine but I did have a little toe hit in the end with my same Burton midweight socks. I will probably go for an 11 and see how they fit, and look forward to less foot pain next year. I just renewed my pass so I'm committed.


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

stikman33 said:


> Ok, so measured my feet based on the methods described above and it puts me right at a 10.5-11 boot, which makes sense at the "typically a size less" mantra.
> 
> I went skiiing once last season to help teach my kids (I grew up/learned skiing until I was 20 before I bought a board) and I borrowed my brother-in-laws stuff and he wears a 10.5 ski boot. I made it through the day just fine but I did have a little toe hit in the end with my same Burton midweight socks. I will probably go for an 11 and see how they fit, and look forward to less foot pain next year. I just renewed my pass so I'm committed.


My 2 cents but my boots pack out a lot, for new boots I want my longest toes touch the front of the liner, i find within 3-5 days I have space on the front of the liner


----------



## stikman33 (Jan 10, 2022)

So I found some 2022 Burton Photon Boa boots in 11 for $100 used twice. They look basically brand new, going to pick them up and see how it goes.


----------



## Pokitren (8 mo ago)

drblast said:


> Definitely measure your feet.
> 
> Here's my experience - boots that fit properly feel more responsive and stiff than a much stiffer boot that's too large. Years ago I tried on a size 11 ThirtyTwo TM-2 and while it was very comfortable in the shop, it felt really, really soft despite the 7/10 stiffness rating. So I passed on those. Fast-forward a few years and I measured my feet, got some TM-2's in my mondo size (28, or US10) and all of a sudden the 7/10 stiffness made complete sense. If the boots are too large there will be all kinds of room in them that allow the boot shell to flex since it's much easier to deform the shell if there's no resistance from your foot inside.
> 
> ...


After reading your opinion and experience, I realized that it is much easier for an experienced person to choose what is right for him. But before that, you have to try a lot of things that are not suitable. I just now do it. So far I've settled on 7/10 hard boots.

When I have your experience, I'll probably wear 5/10 boots. Anyway thank you, there's room to grow for me


----------



## stikman33 (Jan 10, 2022)

Got the photon's in today. My toe in the 11 just hits the end, not jamming but touching. The heel feels way more stable than my old boots, so far they are a winner!

Also you were right in that a boot that fits feels more stiff. I've been walking around in them for an hour. These being a medium to medium-stiff boot apparently is true, they feel nice but more firm than my K2 Maysis, a bit of that is that they fit better!


----------



## sandwi54 (4 mo ago)

Are these new boots? If they are, toes _just_ touching the front liner means they are still half a size too large. They will pack out after a few days and become too large. Brand new boots should have a very firm pressure on your toes, almost to a point where your toes need to curl a bit. When they pack out they’ll go half to a full size larger.

what exactly is your mondo measurement, down to the mm?


----------

